

How to Effectively Market Your Brand’s B2B Message on Twitter - ronsela
http://www.ronsela.com/brand-b2b-message-twitter/

======
ronsela
What was once a way for the technorati to share their day-to-day activities
with the rest of the world, 140 characters at a time, Twitter has emerged to
take on a much more powerful role than many of us expected. In short, this
social network has revolutionized the way people connect and share with each
other.

